# Biken in Osnabrück



## coffeeracer (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

gibt es in Osnabrück noch begeisterte Biker!?
Einfach mal posten   


Gruss
Coffeeracer


----------



## Rabbit (6. Januar 2005)

Moin Coffeeracer!

Auch dir erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum der IBC!

Aus Osnabrück gibt es hier eine ganze Menge registrierte Benutzer. Nur habe ich selten etwas von denen hier im Lokalforum gelesen. Ich vermute mal, die tummeln sich in den anderen, Spartenforen herum. Insbesondere vielleicht dem DDD (Downhill, Dual und Dirt).

Hier ein Tip zur Suche: Rufe die Benutzerliste auf (über die Navigationsleiste hier über dem Forenbereich). Direkt über den ersten Benutzerdatensatz gibt es dann rechts oben die Option "Benutzer suchen". Öffne dieses Drop-Down-Feld und wähle den Link "erweiterte Suche". Dort gibts Du bei ORT einfach Osnabrück ein, und schon spuckt die Datenbank alle registrierten Benutzer aus, die bei Ort den Namen Osnabrück eingegeben haben.

Weiterhin viel Spaß im Forum der IBC,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kad00r (7. Januar 2005)

jo he hallo, ich bin aus osna  bin aber eher street/trial orientiert...
mfg kad00r


----------



## Mutti (13. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen!

In OS, aber auch in Bad Iburg gibt's Treffs. Kann Dir gern mal genauere Infos raussuchen ...

... ansonsten bin ich an Wochenenden für Schandtaten rund um OS und insbesondere den Dörenberg immer wieder gern zu haben. 

Viele Grüße

Stephan


----------



## marduk (14. Januar 2005)

Moinsen,

also ich bin vor einiger Zeit nach OS gezogen und suche jetzt nette Leute zum Biken. Also am liebsten fahre ich nette Singletrails. Habe mir sagen lassen, dass man hier (in OS) wohl ganz gut im Teutoburgerwald fahren kann. 

Also wer Lust hat mal mit mir zu biken, kann sich ja melden....

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall

marduk


----------



## the real donald (18. Januar 2005)

joar sicher. gibts in osna noch leute *G* aba durchen piesberg kann man auch gut fahren.  ansonsten immer mal auf leute achten die so ausehen als ob sie biken. aba wenn man was gemütlich trinken will kann man gut  zum jäger gehen . obwohls am abend imma knacke voll is. 

ich bin au in osna ; )


----------



## coffeeracer (24. Januar 2005)

Es gibt sie doch   

War einge Zeit nicht hier im Bord. Bin aber foh zu sehen,
dass es doch wohl einige Biker gibt.
Biken kann man gut im südlichen Osnabrück, wie dem Teutoburger
Wald und auch nordöstlich, im Wiehengebierge.
Ich persönlich fahre meistens im Süden, bin aber den anderen 
Trails nicht unaufgeschlossen. Somit müsste man jetzt mal
Termine und Treffpunkte ausmachen.
Grob vorweg - Wochenende geht fast immer was


----------



## kad00r (24. Januar 2005)

na toll, jetzt wo sich ein paar biker aus osnabrück gemeldet haben ist mein bike zerlegt... braucht zufällig noch jemand teile?

mfg kad00r


----------



## limestone (2. März 2010)

is ja lange keiner mehr hier gewesen. gibts keine biker mehr in osna? bin neu zugezogen und fahre freeride, downhill und auch cc. bisher in aachen, deshalb vielleicht ein bisschen verwöhnt...


----------



## Mutti (4. März 2010)

limestone schrieb:


> bin neu zugezogen und fahre freeride, downhill und auch cc. bisher in aachen, deshalb vielleicht ein bisschen verwöhnt...



Bin kein OS-Profi, aber als Oldenburger ist man halt doch das ein oder andere Mal dort - in meinem / unserem Fall ausschließlich "überland" - unterwegs.  Für den Einstieg bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Idee: mit den Locals vom MTB-Treff in Bad Iburg 'ne Runde um und über den Dörenberg drehen _(Schöne Grüße!)_!  Darüber hinaus ruhig den gleichnamigen Laden in Osnabrück kontaktieren ... und vielleicht auch in Haltern (MTB-Treff Hilter & Co.) nachfragen. So, das ist, was einem anderen Ex-Aachener (!) als kurze Einstiegs-Info gegen Ende der Mittagspause in den Sinn kommt.  Die entsprechenden Leute vor Ort können Dir sicherlich sehr viel besser helfen. Geben tut es sie auf alle Fälle! 

So oder so, viel Spaß beim Kontaktieren und Erkunden! 

P.S.: Falls Dich auch "regionale" Events interessieren (leider deutlich weniger als im Aachener Raum), ein paar Hinweise findest Du auf unserer Website!


----------

